# SD Performance



## 15mitchleis (Feb 6, 2016)

Has anyone on here ever messed with SD Performance they have some e heads ready to go for like 1500 here's a link do these sound decent http://www.sdperformance.com/viewProduct.php?productID=38


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, the guy at SD is said to be one of the best. But, I've read that he got rid of all his help, and does it all himself now. Therefore he is way behind. I doubt if he has any heads ready to go. Is probably working on orders, as fast as he can. 

But that's a guess. You can call to find out for sure. I've read that some were having a hard time getting thru to him.

http://www.sdperformance.com/contact.php

You can probably get 'em much quicker from Butler.

http://www.jbp-pontiac.com/products/cylinder_heads/edelbrock_aluminum.html

Or, the KRE High Ports flow 330cfm right out of the box. 

http://www.krepower.com/Pontiac Aluminum High Port Cylinder Heads.htm

They can even port their D-ports to flow 340cfm or more. 

http://www.krepower.com/Pontiac Aluminum D-port Cylinder Heads.htm


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

15mitchleis said:


> Has anyone on here ever messed with SD Performance they have some e heads ready to go for like 1500 here's a link do these sound decent SD Performance- Pontiac Performance Specialists



That's almost $1500 each or $3000 for a pair. That's a lot of coin. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldgto66 (Dec 31, 2011)

I got a pair of 74cc heads from KRE for $1,965.00 delivered ready to bolt on about 6 months ago. Call and talk to Jeff he is a great guy to work with.


----------



## brooknice (Jan 9, 2013)

I had no problem with Jeff great guy. A little busy but still a great guy. I would use him again. I only had one dealing with Butler's and my mom told me if you don't have nothing nice to say don't say nothing at all. ?


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

brooknice said:


> I had no problem with Jeff great guy. A little busy but still a great guy. I would use him again. I only had one dealing with Butler's and my mom told me if you don't have nothing nice to say don't say nothing at all. ?


my mom said the same thing!!!


----------

